
Buy unwanted produce, and sell and trade your unused produce - lettushare
Hey guys! We&#x27;re a group of college students, and we created a design of an app that allows you to buy, sell and trade produce. Thanks for taking the time to look at our design, and providing any possible feedback!<p>Have you ever watched the food in your fridge go to waste? Needed graham crackers for your s&#x27;mores, but the closest grocery store ran out of graham crackers? Received a care package with food you can not eat? Fear not! Lettuce Share is here!<p>Lettuce Share was created with the purpose of creating an efficient sharing platform for users who want to buy, sell, or trade their food. It solves the problem of unused food going to waste. The designed app allows users to optimize their food preferences and prevents daily wastage of food.<p>The app was created with a simple, easy to use design. It was designed to be visually appealing and created in such a way that a first time user would have no trouble learning how to use the app!
Go to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;share-1148.appspot.com&#x2F; to view the design. Thanks again for all your comments!
======
gandorf
Pretty decent app so far, but I wouldn't see much use to this app if not in a
college environment. People would simply be too busy in the real world to set
up a time and location to swap food. I'd rather throw away two lemons than go
five blocks to swap them for something else.

If this app were to be implemented, it would be nice to be able to use my
credit card to purchase new food. You should include a secure online payment
system, which would make the app a ton more useful.

------
i_eat_apples
I don't know why this app needs to exist, it's another example of how
gentrified the tech community is. Food shopping is not a problem that needs to
be solved. I'm sure most people are smart enough to budget how much food they
should buy at the supermarket.

Your design looks amateur and it doesn't seem like you spent very much time on
it at all. I think you might want to spend more time improving the design and
color choice before you come back for comments.

------
radnor
There's already an app for doing this, LeftOverSwap.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/federicoguerrini/2014/07/28/this...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/federicoguerrini/2014/07/28/this-
app-wants-you-to-share-your-leftovers-to-fight-food-waste/)

------
honeypopcorn
As a college student, I always find myself either buying too much or buying
too little when I go grocery shopping. This app would be great within a
college community where people are trusted and it is easy to transport these
goods around

------
sharks1123
i really like the location aware function of the app! as a college student,
the most important thing is convenience. I think this app would be very useful
for desperate times when you're just missing an ingredient for something. the
design is simple and intuitive-- I would definitely use it if it were real!

